

Don’t look at Average Time to Conversion - pospischil
http://blog.custora.com/2012/10/dont-look-at-average-time-to-conversion/

======
jlaurito
cool post- my experience with conversion rates in startups is that tracking
the changing nature of your audience is really important: early adopters are
really fundamentally different from people who want others to test the water.
you can kind of see a separation in the vintage chart.

